# Wood in GA



## esaela (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey guys
I live in Fort Valley Ga its about 20 miles south of Macon Ga. I was wandering if you guys knew anywhere I could buy some wood? I am lookng for soemthing other than store bought lumber to build a workbench with. Any help will be great.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

We get most of our lumber by the flatbed load directly from the mills. However, we buy a good bit of lumber in smaller quantities from Peach State Lumber . They get their wood directly from the lumber mills. I think that they deliver to Macon but you might have to have commercial delivery point. They are both retail and wholesale. They are good honest people and have a big warehouse but I don't have any idea what their policies are when it comes to small quantities.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Bryan, if you haven't already done so Craigslist is a good resource to check when looking for lumber. Hardwood lumber will be found in the materials section and, while deals do not come along on a daily basis, they do appear periodically. Here is list of recent ads posted in the Macon region.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Bryan,

First, I wanted to say hi since we don't live all that far away from one another (I'm down in Albany, GA). Second, if you haven't read it already, I highly recommend Chris Schwarz's first Workbench book. In it, he actually advocates using construction grade lumber due only in part to it's cheap price. Southern Yellow Pine actually makes a pretty good workbench by all accounts.

Of course, there isn't anything wrong with using other stuff either


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Bryan,

I am within 30 miles from you and I cut, dry, and sell hardwood lumber. Lets get together and discuss.

Danny


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

FWIW, I'm not Bryan, but you've got a message in your inbox from me WDHLT15


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Tom,

I got your message and sent you my cell phone #.

Danny


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Got it. Shot you an email back, primarily because my cell is dead and my wife is on the phone right now. Probably be able to give you a holler next week though.


----------



## Chris4880 (Jan 22, 2013)

Danny. Call me 478-256-4511. In need of a piece of pine for a mantle ledge


----------



## enurdat1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Bryan, check out The Wood Yard in Griffin. Rick is a good guy, with a great selection of lumber, and good prices. I drive down from Conyers to see him. 
http://www.thewoodyard.com/


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

I have bought from Danny before. His service and materials are top notch!!


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks MisterBill!

Chris, I will call you.

Danny


----------

